# Review: Leatt DBX 3.0 Cargo hydration pack



## christoski (Jun 20, 2014)

This "Full Review" is looking pretty thin. More of a "first look" then anything. How about a more substantial in-depth review, especially for something as high quality and expensive as this bag.


----------



## BW1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Does it fit over body armour? would of like to see it on a much larger person..


----------

